# Cyrus 2.2.8 upgrade - I nuked my emails...

## DAWG98

I recently upgraded to Cyrus-Imapd-2.2.8 from -2.1.5. It required me to change the mailbox.db etc to flat/skiplist. In the conversion process I somehow nuked my master mailbox file. After rebuilding the file I can get and send email again, however, all my old emails can no longer be 'seen' using various email clients.

When I browse to /var/spool/imap/t/user/test/ I can still see the various smtp mail text files containing my old emails i.e., 1. 2. etc. It appears that some db or the cyrus.index/header/cache files do not provide the email client with the appropriate info to display the emails.  

I tried reconstruct and mboxfer to no avail. Is there any way to recover, import or similar way so that the emails re-appear in my inbox?

Thanks,

DAWG98

----------

## DAWG98

bump

----------

## rical

Have you tried to follow these precise steps :

Cyrus migration

Sometimes the script hangs but don't worry and do it again   :Wink: 

-- 

Rico

----------

## DAWG98

I was able to convert the databases no problem.  Now the email works fine.  But somehow I nuked my mailboxes.db and had to rebuild it from scratch.   After the rebuild my old emails that were sitting in the Inbox no longer show up.  However, I can still see the files containing the individual emails in the /var/spool/imap/user dirs.  Is there a way to re-import the emails?

----------

## georwell

Do you have a backup copy of your old mailbox.db ?

These threads might help you...

http://asg.web.cmu.edu/archive/message.php?mailbox=archive.info-cyrus&searchterm=mailbox.db%20corrupt&msg=21637

http://asg.web.cmu.edu/archive/message.php?mailbox=archive.info-cyrus&searchterm=seen%20database&msg=18670

----------

## DAWG98

Thanks for all the input but nothing yielded the desired result.  Instead, I exported the maildir emails into mbox format, opened the resulting file as a local folder in Mozilla and moved the emails to the appropriate folder.  

I used maildir2mbox for the conversion (extracted from qmail).  It worked pretty good, but kinda painful of a process.  Anyone know of a simpler more convenient method?

DAWG98

----------

## DAWG98

I just wrote a script that re-delivers all emails older than the nuke date.  Works like a champ

```

/usr/lib/cyrus/deliver -e user filename

```

----------

